# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  ** القرآن الكريم والمصحف المعلم بصوت الشيخ / ماهر المعيقلى ..

## ابو مؤمن

*
**أقدم لكم*

*القرآن الكريم بصوت القارىء*

* ماهر المعيقلى
**
اضغط على الرابط أسفل
**
http://www.mp3quran.net/maher.html 

** (* *المصحف المعلم للأطفال** )

http://www.mp3quran.net/maher_m.html 
** 
*

----------

